# Those We Don't Speak Of



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

maybe a latex- monstermud mix, with lots of gauze or cheese cloth and different types of twine or yarn, maybe, cool idea though!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Suyuoiutdysjdu a


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Dryer lint,dryer sheets, frazzled. Delve into a personal collection of the prime dog hair.?
(I know. Most people just throw that sort of stuff away)


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

I looked into latex, but everything I read said it would make fabric very stiff, and since I'm going to be wearing it to a con that's a no-go. After zooming in some more on the picture I think I'm going to try a mix of muslin and cheesecloth strips dyed brown. Maybe I'll roll in some dirt after just as a plus.
I was going to use some needlepunch that I have lying around to add shape before I add the fabric, but dryer lint might work really well! We've got a garbage can full of it downstairs (plus now I'll have a reason to get around to doing laundry.) I don't have a dog but I do have three cats, and now that you mention it, letting them walk all over my work for once might be a good thing.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

well I don't think you can really do it wrong, just keep adding stuff till you get the look you want


----------



## dollcenea (May 2, 2015)

the cheesecloth creates a good base texture, buy some cheap funfur and shave it off the backing then use a fabric glue to create some flocking over the base. it adds texture without going full on fur, and the fabric glue or "liquid stitch" stays pliable for ease of movement. done some great werewolf effects this way.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just wanting to say this is on my to-do list eventually as well, so I'm going to love following along.


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

I just found a couple more pictures from an online auction of some of the movies props and stuff from way back. I'm sure it's all long gone now, but I saved the photos of the production binder that seem to show the making of the costume.






This one has them making a fur and spike piece that pokes out the back of the robe... I was just planning on sewing those right to the hood but their way seems more secure... guess I'm making a fur backpack!





















Hoping I can get some more info out of those once I zoom in. UnOrthodOx, since you're also planning on doing this one someday I thought I'd share


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Note to self, come archive all these pics on the home computer...


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello thumpingmoonlight! I was wondering as you said perhaps staining some cheesecloth in strips or varied sizes/shapes and applying it somehow to a spandex suit? (Maybe size larger to fit over your clothing underneath) While perhaps using some sort of glue (E6000 or other) if it will work with clothing materials to ensure the cheesecloth stays on (E6000 dries clear). Good costume idea and hope it goes as well as you want it.


----------



## michelnino (Aug 26, 2015)

Any Idea where such binder could be found?


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

I have nothing to add to help you along other than the fact that I really admire your ambition on such a unique project. It's really cool to see someone tackle something different. I really like this! Good luck...I'll be rooting for you from the sidelines!


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

It's been a while but I finally started working on this! I got a cheap cotton fabric for the legs, almost like cheesecloth, and dyed it brown. The first time I did it it turned out a kind of country orange so I had to try again today with a darker colour, but it looks good now. I've been using worbla for a lot of the other stuff - for anyone not familiar with it, it's a thermoplastic that comes in a sheet, and when you heat it up it becomes malleable. So far I've made the claws that will attach to my gloves, and the base of the chest piece with the ribs that I can wear under the robe.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That Worbla stuff pricey? I saw it mentioned on face off this season.


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, unfortunately. The sample size alone is still about $25. I got the large size which is 29" by 39" and it was over $60. But you can apparently mould your scraps together and reuse them, so it does at least go pretty far.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

One thing you might want to try is look up the names of the effects guys and see if they are on Facebook. If they are, send them a message and ask them what they used to make the costume and what suggestions they have. They may also have better pics to send you. I did this with the guy who did the effects work for Dog Soldiers and got a lot of great info.


----------



## javiercali (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking great so far. Good luck with the legs!


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

Got a good chunk of the gloves done this weekend!














All thats left is adding some fur and twine to them.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I was going to suggest paper mache and Viva or shop towels until I read that you were planning on wearing it. Love the claws and looking forward to seeing how it turns out.





Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Dryer lint,dryer sheets, frazzled. Delve into a personal collection of the prime dog hair.?
> (I know. Most people just throw that sort of stuff away)


Oh Gym, I've finally found someone who understands just how valuable dryer lint and dryer sheets are!


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm going to be attempting the mask today! 







Any last minute tips would be much appreciated, I'm kind of going in blind here!


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

Thumpingmoonlight: Awesomeness! Perhaps maybe if you wanted to add more effect with the mouth, could use hot glue stretching from upper jaw to lower or in between teeth for saliva juices! ;-)


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

@DarkPhoenix I like that idea! Definitely going to use that.

Here's what I did so far. It's craft foam taped into shape, covered with worbla, and then friendly plastic and hot glue for detailing. I put a brown base coat on it and hopefully I'll be able to go in tomorrow and do the final paint job.


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

Finished the mask today and I'm so proud of how it turned out! All thats left to do is make the way to wear it.









In the sun so you can see the shine (gloss paint sealer):


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

You should be proud, it looks great!!


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]@K atcha!


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

So it's been a while... I kinda crashed after Halloween, but here are some pics of the finished costume!





























That last photo's not mine and features the nice man who guided me across the stage because of my limited vision, lol.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Turned out awesome, great job!!


----------

